# Presentación del amplificador APEX NX16



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 21, 2013)

Ya que soy de Serbia y sé un poco de Inglés y no del español, voy a escribir en Inglés y también publicar la traducción  que me da Google al español, y la esperanza de entendernos bien. soy nuevo en este foro creo que no hay mejor manera de intruducirme a mí mismo, pero con uno de mis amplificadores. He decidido que será APEX NX16 por nuestro diseñador Milla Slavković (también conocido como APEXaudio) que generosamente comparte en público. que es uno de mis amplificadores favoritos , relativamente simple y ensamblado con materiales "fácil de encontrar" , las piezas más comunes como todos sus amplificadores. El amplificador está disponible en dos versiones, sería APEX NX 14 cual es 80W-8E / 120W-4R y diferencia es en el sistema de supervisión de la alimentación cual consta de dos transistores y algunas otras piezas, así que es por eso que el nombre es diferente. aquí están los esquemas de ambos:

como se puede ver la versión 16 tiene un poco más de potencia debido a la supervisión de la energía. que el circuito no es en este pcb / layout NX14 y que hay que hacer en otra pcb:

otra cosa era un opstical a mí: el voltaje secundario del transformador. después del puente rectificador y condensadores que me ha dado aproximadamente + /-64VDC y necesitaba + /-50Vdc. la solución se encuentra en otra cosa APEX, APEX PSU5 fuente de alimentación regulada. también es cosa de trabajo simple, sólo he duplicado sus transistores de salida y les ha dado resistencias Emisor. la tensión se ajustó hace unos años y todavía es como lo he dejado por primera vez: + / -50,5 VDC.

*********************************************

since i am from Serbia and know a bit of english and non of spanish,i will write in english and also post what google translator gives me translated to spanish,and hope to understand each other well.

i am new to this forum i believe that there is no better way to intruduce myself but with one of my amplifiers. i have decided that it will be APEX NX16 by our designer Mile Slavković (also known as APEXaudio) that he generously shared in public. 

that is one of my favorite amplifiers,relativly simple and assembled with "easy to find" ,most common parts as all of his amplifiers.

the amplifier is avaliable in two versions,that would be APEX NX14 wich is 80W-8R / 120W-4R and the diference is in power monitoring system wich consists of two transistors and few other parts,so that is why the name is diferent. here are the schemes of both:

as you can see the 16 version has a bit more power due to power monitoring. that circuit is not at this pcb/layout NX14 and it needs to be done on other pcb:

i did not do actually that power monitor circuit as on picture but the other APEX thing-APEX psu+protect+clip indication+mute,all in one. here are schematics and pcb-layout: 

i no lo hice realidad ese circuito monitor de energía como en la foto, pero la otra cosa APEX APEX-ups + protección + + clip de indicación de silencio, todo en uno. aquí son esquemas y pcb-diseño:

another thing was an opstical to me:the transformer secondary voltage. after bridge rectifier and capacitors it has given me about +/-64Vdc and i needed +/-50Vdc. the solution was found in another APEX thing,APEX PSU5 regulated power supply. it is also simple working thing,only i have doubled its output transistors and given them emitor resistors. the voltage was adjusted a few years ago and it still is like i have left it for the first time: +/-50,5VDC



and that was it,only thing left was to put it all together in the same inclosure and listen how it works...
------------------
y eso fue todo, lo único que queda es poner todo junto en el mismo recinto y escuchar cómo funciona ... el video no se puede mostrar cómo funciona, pero sin duda se puede demostrar que funciona.











those are my old speakers in video,now i have a bit better CANTON PHONUM600
-------------------------

esos son mis viejos altavoces de video, ahora tengo un poco mejor CANTON PHONUM600



so,that is me and my "do it yourself" work-or just a part of it. all of those projects are publicly given by Mile Slavković APEX audio,that you can check at google,there is no legal violations.

 i would be glad to answer any questions,only thing we live in oposite parts of Earth planet so here is 22:21 hours and at your place it is just afternoon so answers may come a bit later...
----------------------
así, que soy yo y mi "hágalo usted mismo" con el trabajo o simplemente una parte de ella. . todos esos proyectos se dan públicamente por Milla Slavković APEX audio, que se puede comprobar en google, no hay violaciónes jurídicas Yo estaría encantado de contestar cualquier pregunta, lo único que vivimos oposite partes del planeta Tierra asi que aquí hay 22: 21 horas y en su lugar es apenas tarde así respuestas pueden venir un poco más tarde ...


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 21, 2013)

http://s1076.photobucket.com/user/44250/library/APEXaudio NX16?sort=3&page=1


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 21, 2013)

la base de los disipadores de calor son placas de aluminio 330x100x8 mm W x H x D y las costillas son de dos disipadores. Pensé que si tengo un conjunto de nervios que no va a ser suficiente para que básicamente lo que hice estaba exagerando. los disipadores de calor, ya que nunca se han llegado lo suficientemente caliente para calentarse, pero no se vería nada bueno con un conjunto de nervios y no es malo tener un buen enfriamiento de un amplificador. una cosa más que me olvidé de mencionar: en la mayoría APEX amplificadores de tierra de la entrada es para ser conectado a la estrella-suelo con una paz de alambre al conector de entrada, cual debe estar aislado eléctricamente de la caja de recinto amplificador. de lo contrario habrá un desplazamiento en la salida-ver el esquema general: 
-----------------------------------
y sí, porque no hay mantenimiento de sobrecarga en APEX ups + dc proteger + Clip + mute esta mi amplificador se puede observar como NX16 cual es 100W/8R y 150W/4R. transformador de 450VA es así que si la entrada no es generador de señal que será capaz de entregar 150W de material musical, y si no sería generador de señales ot podría entregar alrededor de 110-115W de potencia continua.
****************************************
the base of heatsinks are aluminum plates 330x100x8 mm W x H x D and the ribs are from two heatsinks. i thought if i have one set of ribs that it will not be enough so basicly what i did was exagerating. the heatsinks as they are have never got enough warm to become hot but it wouldn´t look any good with one set of ribs and it is not bad to have a good cooling of an amplifier.

one more thing i forgot to mention: in most APEX amplifiers input ground is to be connected to the star-ground with a peace of wire to input connector,wich should be electrically insulated from amplifier inclosure box. otherwise there will be a large offset at the output-look at the scheme:
---------------------------------------
and yes-because there is overload maintenance in APEX psu+dc protect+clip+mute this my amplifier can be observed as NX16 wich is 100W/8R and 150W/4R. transformer is 450VA so if on input isn´t signal generator it will be able to deliver 150W of musical material,and if there would be signal generator ot could deliver about 110-115W of continuos power.


----------



## palomo (May 22, 2013)

Excelente aporte gracias HomeMadeAudio si mal no recuerdo en mis archivos he de tener alguno de ApexAudio deja lo busco y comparo si es el mismo.


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 22, 2013)

he he, tengo 129MB de archivos APEX y se han hecho sobre 14 a 15 de sus proyectos, entre ellos la protección de circuitos, PA, amplificadores HiFi amplificadores, pre-amplificadores, crossovers, derivaciones ...
*****************************
he he,i have 129MB of APEX files and have made about 14-15 of his projects including protect circuits,PA-amplifiers,HiFi-amplifiers,preamplifiers,crossovers,shunts...


----------



## SERGIOD (May 22, 2013)

HomeMadeAudioProject dijo:


> he he, tengo 129MB de archivos APEX y se han hecho sobre 14 a 15 de sus proyectos, entre ellos la protección de circuitos, PA, amplificadores HiFi amplificadores, pre-amplificadores, crossovers, derivaciones ...
> *****************************
> he he,i have 129MB of APEX files and have made about 14-15 of his projects including protect circuits,PA-amplifiers,HiFi-amplifiers,preamplifiers,crossovers,shunts...



Sin duda una magnifica colección y de seguro de excelente calidad no se si podrías aportar esos diagramas al foro o indicarnos donde podemos descargarlo  

*Nota*: Tal-vez aprovechamos este post y hacemos una colección de puro amplificadores *APEX*


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (May 23, 2013)

de APEX también hice AX12 también conocido como B80. se amasing amplifiereven si funciona en una de clase B. he hecho una prueba a ciegas con algunos de mis amigos y que no sabía cuando era uno de mi clase AB o el amplificador de Clase B - es muy difícil saber la diference. amplificador que tiene Carlos "dx- culpan a "ups a bordo sólo cuatro condensadores 4700uF fueron sustituidos por capactors 1000uF 4x5 por precio y buenos lados de la utilización de un mayor número de pequeñas condensadores en lugar de uno grande. su consejo es c-rl-c y emparejado perfectamente con el resto del amplificador. proteger la junta es de boraomega (Borivoje Jagodić) OMNI Portector y cuenta con detección de sobrecarga, la desconexión si uno de los carriles transformador falla, mute, DC de protección, altavoz retardo de conexión y la posibilidad de conectarse a algún circuito de protección externo. amplificador utiliza dos pares de transistores darlington TIP142/147 en la salida y ocho transistores más antes de ellos. tiene tablilla y realmente cuesta poco dinero, he comprado todo el material para la PSU (transformador no incluido) y dos tableros amplificador durante unos 30 euro o 36USD, o ... esto sería APEX AX12 documentación: 
***********************************************************
from APEX i also made AX12 also known as B80. it is amasing amplifiereven if it works in a B-class. i have made a blind test with few of my friends and they did not know when was one of my ab-class or this b-class amplifier - it is really hard to tell the diference.

that amplifier has Carlos "dx-blame" psu-board only four 4700uF capacitors were replaced with 4x5 1000uF capactors due to price and some good sides of using a more small capacitors instead one large. his board is c-rl-c and it matched nicely with the rest of amplifier.

the protect board is boraomega´s (Borivoje Jagodić) OMNI PORTECTOR and it has overload detection,switching-off if one of transformer rails fail,mute,dc-protection,speaker switch-on delay and posibility of connecting to some external protection circuit.

the amplifier uses two pairs of darlington TIP142/147 transistors at output and eight more transistors before them. it has small board and really costs not much money-i have bought all material for PSU (transformer not included) and two amplifier boards for about 30 euro´s or 36USD,or...

this would be APEX AX12 documentation:



esto sería ficheros protector OMNI, realizados por boraomega - Borivoje Jagodic:
(pay atention to 24Vreg text file)
*****************************************************
this would be OMNI protector files,done by boraomega - Borivoje Jagodić:
(Preste atencion al archivo de texto 24Vreg)



y esto sería cómo lo hice:
*********************
and this would be how i did it:


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 5, 2013)

Siguiendo con el tema aquí esta el Apex AX-14: 

Circuito fue probado con una tensión rail de ±90V, pero con solo par 2SC5200/2SA1943 + /-56V es máxima. 80W de la carga 8R con baja THD. 
Saludos

PD: Enlace original


----------

